# Kitten with greasy fur



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right section... 

Anyway, if noticed lately that my kitten has really greasy back fur. I haven't seen her grooming her back. Should I give her a bath? Is this normal? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrayCatBlues (Jan 5, 2014)

I would keep an eye on her, definitely. Healthy cats are usually well-groomed, and lack of grooming can be a sign that something is wrong.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

I see her grooming everything else. Maybe she can't reach it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Does she get a lot of treats? I only ask because my cat had greasy fur on the back of his head and right down the middle of his back, It turns out Whiskas treats (Dentibits,Temptations) etc are basically kitty crack and are the feline equivalent of McDonalds.

I cut his treats back (he was getting a heck of a lot) and within 2 weeks his coat is now super soft and not at all greasy.

As for bathing her, Unless your cat can't clean herself or has come into contact with something nasty, I don't think it's ever necessary to bath a cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Lacey has what I would consider "greasy" back fur too. She grooms but it looks like her coat is oily. I don't worry about it at all. It's probably her diet.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

What do you feed her? 

You can try getting a damp wash cloth and wiping her back (like a Mom cat would). That should encourage her to clean herself. I'd be surprised if a kitten can't reach her back. They're usually pretty flexible.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I would guess diet as well. When I adopted my boy at 8 months, he had greasy, shaggy fur from being fed who knows what. Now, 8 months later after being on good food, his fur is plush and bunny soft. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Marcia said:


> My Lacey has what I would consider "greasy" back fur too. She grooms but it looks like her coat is oily. I don't worry about it at all. It's probably her diet.


I should amend this to say she is NOT on a bad diet but a diet that has some chicken skin it is so probably fatty for her. She is so skinny I wanted the extra calories of the fatty skin in her raw food.


----------



## Vanellope13 (Nov 14, 2013)

She is on Earthborn dry food and natural choice wet food. I do have temptations treats but she only gets at most maybe 4-5 every other day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Does she have any flakes/dandruff? I've had this problem with my cat before, especially during colder months when the heat is cranked. Cut back on low quality treats, maybe switch to a better quality food and try a coat supplement. You can usually grab something from the pet stores with healthy oils or even ask your vet. I got mine a herbal supplement that you add to water with some vitamins and minerals and it helped quite a bit. Sometimes its as simple as supplementing because they aren't getting enough nutrients.

In terms of bathing, I would and have done it. Its a good way to replenish the skin and get rid of any dead cells, hair and over accumulation of oil. Make sure you use a cat shampoo and I would recommend that it has oatmeal or another skin calming agent.


----------

